# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Onvruchtbaar door weinig sperma?

## silvia

hoi 
mijn vriens heeft de ene keer met sex heel winig sperma die hij geeft en de andere keer weer meer soms dus een paar druppels en dan weer meer. kan hij nou onvruchbaar zijn?????????????
please help us
alvast bedankt

----------


## druifke

De hoeveelheid sperma, hangt dat er ook niet vanaf hoeveel tijd er is tussen 2 zaadlozingen? Kort op elkaar zal de 2de keer toch steeds veel minder zijn.

groetjes

----------


## franton

Je moet tegen je vriend zeggen dat hij minder moet mastruberen en trouwens het hoeveelheid sperma is maar een vingerhoedje vol 

Ton

----------


## pilvraagjes

Waarom zou hij minder moeten masturberen? Als hij er geen last van heeft dat het maar weinig is. Het is trouwens nooit veel inderdaad, zelfs als het veel lijkt... Let maar is op als hij in een condoom komt, dan zie je dat het eigenlijk altijd maar weinig is. Dit kan wel anders lijken als hij het ergens op spuit, maarja, spreid maar is een ml water uit over een tafel ofzow, zal je nog verbazen wat een oppervlak je daarmee bestrijkt... Heeft verder niets met vruchtbaarheid te maken...

----------

